# What are the best 3er tires?



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

hamann328i said:


> *
> This accident was somewhat of an act of god, it was spontaneous and not the result of driver error. You seem to persist it was my fault despite the fact that you have no empirical knowledge of this accident to judge me. *


Actually, we kind of assume that anyone who would put such an ugly and ill fitting body kit on a car is probably responsible for the accident.

Especially when the person does brilliant things like obscure the ALREADY poor headlights.


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *DrBimmer, please forward your contact info to me. You will be receiving a call from my lawyer in response to making me go blind by making me see those pictures again. Thank you for your cooporation in this matter. *


I would post the pic again, but I don't want to loose my dinner.

Glad to see I am not the only person that sees something wrong with those pictures.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

DrBimmer said:


> *I would post the pic again, but I don't want to loose my dinner.
> 
> Glad to see I am not the only person that sees something wrong with those pictures. *


Hey, I posted a :yikes: !

Those splitters on the front remind me of Marlo Thomas' hair in the "That Girl!" days.


----------



## hamann328i (Dec 13, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## hamann328i (Dec 13, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

hamann328i said:


> *Nick, why do you have a wagon? I think BMW Wagons are hideous and should be outlawed. *


Because I'm not insecure about my manhood.


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

hamann328i said:


> *Nick, why do you have a wagon? I think BMW Wagons are hideous and should be outlawed. *


Well, his car doesn't have grotesque add ons and "mods" such as yours that make the car look like a cross between a snow plow, rally car and Civic wanna-be.

Want to talk about who's car should be outlawed?

Of course, you probably can't see the light because your eyelids are blocking it all. And be sure to come down here and plow my driveway if it snows this weekend.


----------



## hamann328i (Dec 13, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

DrBimmer said:


> *Of course, you probably can't see the light because your eyelids are blocking it all. And be sure to come down here and plow my driveway if it snows this weekend. *


You don't want him to plow your driveway. He'll probably spin out, crash into your house and blame it on the tires.


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

I was looking at the pic again, and realized this. Want to know how to make your car look good?

-remove the rear "wing"/picnic table
-remove the front bumper/"snow plow" and replace it with something cleaner
-remove the hideous rear bumper and replace with something cleaner
-remove the ridiculous side valences. Those things stick out 3 inches from the side of the car. Do they double as running boards? Do they have those cool lights in them like the Expeditions? Do they fold in electrically like the Navigators?
-eyelids. The stock E36s have horrible headlights. Why would anyone want to reduce the vision even more?

Geesh, with all these outdoor tools and features, you'd think this was a BMW and not a truck.


----------



## hamann328i (Dec 13, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

hamann328i said:


> *Nick, why do you have a wagon? I think BMW Wagons are hideous and should be outlawed. *


:flipoff: :flipoff: :flipoff:

Ok Mr. Tasteful


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

hamann328i said:


> *DrBimmer:
> 
> **** you.*


Yep, just give me a minute. I saw the pic of your car again and I had to go hurl. I'll be back in a jiffy...

-DrB


----------



## hamann328i (Dec 13, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

We're all over you because you seem unwilling to admit any fault.

Yes, the car is ugly. Hideously disfigured, in fact, and in case you haven't noticed, this board was formed by a group of people who shun that.

Had you said "I had an accident," rather than whining and moaning and claiming it wasn't your fault, we might have been able to give you useful advise. Heck, we TRIED to give you useful advice. You got pissed about it. That makes you fair game.

Thank you for entertaining me today.  :thumbup:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

hamann328i said:


> *By the way, my car has Xenons and the eyelids don't reduce light, it gets reflected back into the focus of the lamp design and back out. While it redius the overall range the head lights effect, it intensifies the area that it does effect.
> 
> Again, **** yourself. It's an awesome body kit and I love all of Hamann's products. You know they make lots of e46 kits that a lot of members on this board have.
> 
> ...


Hmm. OK, so now you're compromising the safety of OTHER drivers for reasons OTHER than your inability to drive. Hasn't anyone told you that putting xenons in cars that aren't meant to have them is dangerous?


----------



## hamann328i (Dec 13, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## hamann328i (Dec 13, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## hamann328i (Dec 13, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

hamann328i said:


> *That is a 100% authentic standard Hamann STW kit.
> 
> You can kiss my ass, have fun driving your wagon around.
> 
> Yay! *


Authentic are not still looks cheesy IMO 










Stock and far more attractive


----------



## hamann328i (Dec 13, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

hamann328i said:


> *assholes. you will all die!
> 
> HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHA *


Whoa. Where's dredmo's cookie picture?

This guy is AMAZINGLY perceptive!


----------



## hamann328i (Dec 13, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## hamann328i (Dec 13, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

hamann328i said:


> *
> 
> btw, im more financially successful than all you *****es!
> 
> hahahaha *


----------



## hamann328i (Dec 13, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

hamann328i said:


> *http://www.nrubenstein.com/images/autox3/autox309.html
> 
> lol *


That's not Nick.

Nick, you may want to retract your "perceptive" post.


----------



## hamann328i (Dec 13, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

atyclb said:


> * *


:dunno: It's amazing how unstable he is. Yeesh, someone who gets THIS angry because other people said his car is hideous obviously needs some help.


----------



## hamann328i (Dec 13, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

hamann328i said:


> *Your wagons are so fast!
> *


Faster than M Coupes, C5 Vettes, E36 and E46 M3s. Hamann328s too, I'd bet.

*



btw, im more financially successful than all you *****es!

Click to expand...

*You make Canadian money?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

hamann328i said:


> *lol im not angry at all my friend
> 
> this is HILARIOUS
> 
> ...


I hope I'm not middle aged. :dunno:


----------



## hamann328i (Dec 13, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

hamann328i said:


> *bunch of middle aged men who had their crisis, bought a bmw but a ****in wagon and now hate their cars and seek revenge on the good rides like the modded ones.
> 
> hehehe *


Nick, I didn't know that you were going to make your final journey at age 40. :yikes: That sucks, dude.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

hamann328i said:


> *Your wagons are so fast!
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


I see you have mastered what, 3 words in the english language :tsk:

I doubt anyone with your *ahem* level of intelligence would or could be denoted as successful :dunno:


----------



## hamann328i (Dec 13, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Amazing.

A guy who says "**** off and die" is NOT angry?

:lmao: 

If not angry, just VERY insecure. :tsk: The internet isn't a good place for people as unstable as you are, hamann.


----------



## hamann328i (Dec 13, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

http://www.bcpl.net/~ncc/autocross/results/2002/06-overall.html

Clyde is number three.


----------



## hamann328i (Dec 13, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Um, +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *Um, +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: *


oops


----------



## hamann328i (Dec 13, 2002)

I was looking after my daughter downstairs and my drunk friends decided to have fun on my computer.

Sorry about the whole thing.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *oops  *


Should I upgrade to "******************************************" now?

No offense to our Canadien bretherens here, but sometimes you people got to get off the crappy beer and the chronix, man.


----------



## hamann328i (Dec 13, 2002)

The beer is strong and the weed will soon be legalized. When that time comes, I'm keeping these retards out of my house.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

hamann328i said:


> *The beer is strong and the weed will soon be legalized. When that time comes, I'm keeping these retards out of my house. *


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:

:thumbup:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Why go through and delete your own posts? Now I can only live through one of the most entertaining threads on this forum for a long time through replies.

By the way, you should seriously seek professional help. I've never seen anyone refer to oneself as "friend" or "retard"...At least not from anyone normal. :thumbup:


----------



## hamann328i (Dec 13, 2002)

He he he he. No Really -- My two friends are named Danny McClellan and Nico Bourassa-Wright. They've been reefing and drinking all night. I left my computer screen off and they sat down and screwed with all the people on my MSN, offering sex for money.

While it was really funny, I'm also kinda pissed off. I drove them home 15 minutes ago because my wife was mad at me.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

hamann328i said:


> *He he he he. No Really -- My two friends are named Danny McClellan and Nico Bourassa-Wright. They've been reefing and drinking all night. I left my computer screen off and they sat down and screwed with all the people on my MSN, offering sex for money.
> 
> While it was really funny, I'm also kinda pissed off. I drove them home 15 minutes ago because my wife was mad at me. *


She was willing to pay the $25 and you weren't?
:lmao:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Dood, I just stumbled on this thread - too funny! :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: Too bad I did not catch it earlier...


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

All I can say is... :lmao:


----------

